# Angeln am Rhein in Holland



## vanboyd (29. Juli 2004)

Hi! #h 

Ich bin etwas durcheinandergekommen!

Hab bis jetzt am Rhein in Holland immer nur mit Sportvisakte und ohne die Vergunning mit 2 Angeln geangelt, weil in dem Angelshop wo ich die Sportvisakte immer kaufe, mir gesagt wurde, die Vergunning brauche ich nicht für den Rhein.

Jetzt hab ich aber gelesen  :b dass für jedes öffentliche Gewässer eine Vergunning Pflicht ist?! und wegen den 2 Angeln sowieso?!

Weiss jemand bescheid? Wollte morgen wieder los an den Rhein in Holland.


----------



## Mumpitz (2. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein in Holland*

Hallo Vanboyd!

Leider kann ich dir zum Rhein nichts spezielles sagen, da ich in Holland fast ausschließlich an der Maas und den angrenzenden Seen angel. Dort ist es aber so, daß Du neben der Sportfisakte auch noch z.B. eine Maasplassenvergunning brauchst.
Diese gewässerbezogenen Erlaubnisscheine bekommst Du aber eigentlich in den meisten ortsansässigen Angelläden und meistens auch in den Angelgeschäften auf der 'deutschen Seite'. Mit dem Erwerb erfolgt auch immer ein Vereinsbeitritt, der aber keine weiteren Verpflichtungen nach sich zieht und schnell und unbürokratisch erledigt ist; der Erwerb und das Ausfüllen der jeweiligen Genehmigung sind alles, was zu tun ist.
Bei Unklarheiten würde ich einfach mal beim VVV nachfragen. Die wissen eigentlich immer was zu tun ist, es ist ja ihr Job.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir ein bischen weiter.
Cheers,

Oliver


----------



## powermike1977 (2. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln am Rhein in Holland*

moin!
es gibt bei bestimmten gewaessern ausnahmen, was deren vergunning betreffen. oeffentlich befahrene gewaesser sind manchmal nicht vergunningspflichtig, vielleicht hat der typ im shop das gemeint. genau weiss ich das aber im bezug auf rhein auch nicht.
mike


----------

